# {Android] Craft of Pixels-Pixelshooter



## knuppel78 (18. Juni 2017)

Ich würde euch gerne mein Multiplayer Online Shooter CofP-Pixelshooter für Android vorstellen. Das Spiel ist noch in der Testphase, deswegen würde ich mich über eure Kommentare freuen. Die Spielfiguren werden nochmal ausgetauscht, im Moment geht es mir eher um die Serverperformance.
Leider haben das Spiel noch nicht viele installiert, deswegen kann es etwas dauern bis ein anderer Spieler in die Arena tritt.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr es mal auspprobiert:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.leniio.coftpixelshooter


----------

